# recoil pads



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well the wife and i went to the gun range today

we shot the pistols for a while,then i went over to the rifle ranfe to make sure my hunting rifles were still zeroed in

i decided to start off with my TIKKA T3 .270

i put 6 rounds thru it and it was shooting right where i needed it to at 100yds

one thing i forgot about this gun is the amount of felt recoil it has

after those 6 rounds my shoulder was sore, and i mean sore

it hurt to the point i could barely shoulder and shoot my DPMS ORACLE in .223 or my .22 rifles

does anyone know of a realy good recoil pad i could put on my TIKKA to help tame the felt recoil down?

as always your inout is greatly appreciated


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.brownells.com/shooting-accessories/recoil-parts/recoil-pads/recoil-pad-prod7401.aspx

Try these, You have to grind them to fit correctly but its not hard.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Try a Limbsaver either screw on or slip on, I am sold on them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with the limbsaver, I put one on my 7mm WSM, may a world of difference.and by the which I recently gave to my younger son and he still didnt save any doves for me !!!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

That's my one and only gripe with the Tikka T3's. They kick! My dad has a wood stocked T3 in.243 and it kicks like a .270! Pretty sure he put a Limbsaver on his. Not the prettiest pad ever, but it tames it back down to standard .243 recoil level. I'considering putting one on my Rem 700 KS Mtn Rifle in 7mag. It's a bit of a wild child on both ends. I'd put a.brake on it if I didn't hate them so much!! Lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Short said:


> Hike up your skirt...it's a .270....but on a serious note...Limbsaver makes a very good product at a reasonable price.


you just want me to hike my skirt so you can get a look at my arse lol



Varmintnv said:


> That's my one and only gripe with the Tikka T3's. They kick! My dad has a wood stocked T3 in.243 and it kicks like a .270! Pretty sure he put a Limbsaver on his. Not the prettiest pad ever, but it tames it back down to standard .243 recoil level. I'considering putting one on my Rem 700 KS Mtn Rifle in 7mag. It's a bit of a wild child on both ends. I'd put a.brake on it if I didn't hate them so much!! Lol


ya mine is a wood stock also

this kicks like a 300 winchester magnum,if not worse

dont realy want to add a muzle break,as i dont find them astheticaly pleasing on a hunting rifle

i will look into the limbsavers


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ditto on Limbsaver. I have one on a .300 Winchester and it now feels like a wimpy little 270 Win.

Just kidding. It's ported, too, and feels more like a tame .243 Winchester. I don't mind the looks of the porting but you'd better have your hearing protection in place and your hat on tight. I use the hard-banded ear plugs when afield and just snap them in place. NEVER shoot without them or go deaf instantly.

If you are worried about looks, Magnaport has a proprietary method of porting that is quite inconspicuous but only does a moderate job of taming recoil.

Midway's Larry Potterfield has a good video tutorial on how to install a pad but I didn't look it up. It's out there, though.

I sometimes use a folded up towel under my shirt when shooting the big stuff and it works fine in a pinch.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

my ruger american 270 kicks a descent amount more than my dads 7mm-08 (synthetic stock) & 30-06 with a walnut stock. I was helping a friend site in his new savage axis 30-06 & it was definitely less recoil than my 270. I might get a limbsaver for mine for more comfort, but the stock recoil pad isn't that bad yet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about that caliber in a lightweight sporter, A10. A friend brought a .270 mountain rifle over and he only had 4 rounds. I shot the first 3 and commented about the excessive recoil - and, I routinely play with some rough stuff. He laughed and said it was his wife's gun - like I was a wimp or something. He fired the last round and treated himself to a case of instant scope eye - blood and everything. True story.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Gle, thats funny

thats what he gets for getting cocky lol


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Hilarious, next time he should wear his wife's capri pants when shoots a rifle


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pads are for girls...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Pads are for girls...


i agree, thats funny

but i will say this

with arthritis in the shoulders

the last thing you want to do is aggrevate it with hard hitting felt recoil

ok so maybe im becoming a bit of a girl in my older age lol

but i feel the need to add a pad


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lmao...Tim. My brother-in-law loads up some 45-70's that will make anyone gun shy...


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Sneaky, the limb savers are well worth the money. I have a slip-on on my 30-06 pump and have about

wore it out. Made a heck of a difference over the solid butt plate.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Pads are for girls..


Good thing I use recoil rubbers :ar15:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> Good thing I use recoil rubbers :ar15:


i about spewed my soda all over my laptop when i read that lol

so does trojan have them on the web site?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ahhh damn

i was saving my 3000th post for something good

cant believe i wasted it on that


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to Eric on that one


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Varmintnv said:


> That's my one and only gripe with the Tikka T3's. They kick! My dad has a wood stocked T3 in.243 and it kicks like a .270! Pretty sure he put a Limbsaver on his. Not the prettiest pad ever, but it tames it back down to standard .243 recoil level. I'considering putting one on my Rem 700 KS Mtn Rifle in 7mag. It's a bit of a wild child on both ends. I'd put a.brake on it if I didn't hate them so much!! Lol


I have a T3 Lite in 300 win mag that I put the limbsaver on . Night and day difference in recoil ,it is the barrel jump that I wish I could tame .Very accurate rifles ,I have one in 22-250 as well that follows me to work most days .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep......................oh wait, no woman to hear him, then he is never wrong but then again no one will know the difference cause no one heard him. lol


----------

